# First Javalina



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

Went turkey hunting a few weeks ago but never got a shot at one. I did however manage a few firsts for me.

As I sat in a popup blind which I had brushed in with mesquite limbs, I got to watch a cow try to eat the green off the branches on my blind. Never seen a cow's mouth that close and don't plan to again !

The next day I was strolling around the property when I seen a group of javalinas. I readied my bow and waited several minutes for them to clear the brush I was standing next to. The big female who caught my scent also caught my Muzzy 100gr. tipped arrow. I have never been close enough to a javi to shoot and it was a complete rush !

Later that evening I seen what I at first thought was a skunk in the brush. Once it appeared in the open I seen it was a big old badger. I had already changed out my bow for my shotgun but I did have my .44 mag. The badger is now at the tanners to be used in the wildlife i.d. portion of my hunter ed classes.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job. Those are fun, and it's been way too long since I have hunted them. Where did you go??


----------



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Great job. Those are fun, and it's been way too long since I have hunted them. Where did you go??


 La Gloria ranch north of Freer. Cool little place (I think we hunted a pasture that was either 1200 or 1800 acres) that is VERY reasonable on prices that include a place to stay in.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

outdoortexan said:


> La Gloria ranch north of Freer. Cool little place (I think we hunted a pasture that was either 1200 or 1800 acres) that is VERY reasonable on prices that include a place to stay in.


Do you have a website or ph number for La Gloria?? That is exactly what I'm wanting to take my kid to.


----------



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Do you have a website or ph number for La Gloria?? That is exactly what I'm wanting to take my kid to.


Pm sent. And if anyone else is intrested, let me know. Nothing grand about the set up but it's a great place to go hunting.


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

that's totally sweet dude! i've taken three off the junco over the years and they are fun to hunt. congrats on you first stink pig! did you eat it?


----------



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

muddyfuzzy said:


> that's totally sweet dude! i've taken three off the junco over the years and they are fun to hunt. congrats on you first stink pig! did you eat it?


Nah, heard too many horror stories about trying to fix them right. Only one I heard positive was a guy how did whole javi in the ground luau style,


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

We shot some down around Sanderson about 20 years ago. Took out the backstraps, marinated them in italian dressing, sauteed them in butter, and even the dogs would not eat them. 

It's a shame, that by state law you have to "salvage the meat," yet I don't know of anyone who actually eats them. Plus if you accidentally touch that gland on the top of their back, you won't get the smell off for months. Not really, but it's nasty.


----------



## outdoortexan (Apr 7, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> We shot some down around Sanderson about 20 years ago. Took out the backstraps, marinated them in italian dressing, sauteed them in butter, and even the dogs would not eat them.
> 
> It's a shame, that by state law you have to "salvage the meat," yet I don't know of anyone who actually eats them. Plus if you accidentally touch that gland on the top of their back, you won't get the smell off for months. Not really, but it's nasty.


 Did you ever get in touch with Dale?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

outdoortexan said:


> Did you ever get in touch with Dale?


Haven't had a chance yet, but I will.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Actually they are fine eating if you pick the right one to harvest. A big old boar is to be avoided unless you are looking for a trophy mount. I have shot many young sows and if you are careful when cleaning there are very fine table fare. The stink is on the outside of the skin not the meat. Just be careful when skinning. Use one hand for holding the skin and the other for the knife and do not switch. Take care to keep the skin away from the meat. Rinse very well with fresh running water when skinned out. Slow cooked on the pit with basting and a foil wrap to finish. I prefer it over venison and wild hog.


----------

